# Skin flaky and hairloss



## catholder

My 15 mo Boer/Nubia doe has a skin issue - it is flaky - like a layer of skin is coming up and the hair (like winter coat, down fluff) with it.  She seems ichy - rubbing along the fence and her side even looks darker from the fence (her sides are white).  She also has a few little red spots around her tail.  I have only had her for 2 1/2 weeks and her sister seems to be okay - just a little 'dandruff'.  They might be pregnant - we feed them alfalfa, sweet feed, kitchen scraps and they have a salt/mineral block (brown block).  
I could try to get an up close pic - if anybody out there thinks they can help...please...I am a new goat owner and what only the best for my does.  
Is olive oil an option to feed my ladies?  Maybe mix with their grain?  Their skin seems very dry.  
Thank you!


----------



## helmstead

Sounds like either lice or mineral deficiency.  I'd treat with Ivermec 3 x 10 days apart, bathe with a shampoo containing pyrethrins (oy I am sure I spelled that wrong hehe) and also toss out the mineral block for loose goat minerals.  (blocks are worthless with goats).  Depending upon your area, they might require supplemental selenium and copper (above and beyond the loose minerals).


----------



## D Bar J Acres

The above post is correct.  Seasonal shedding possibly combined with lice and mineral deficiency.  

Goats need a loose mineral with high copper amount.


----------



## catholder

Thank you - 
I have heard that selenium is lacking in our soils... she is shedding and I saw her rubbing up under a juniper branch today - it's just that her sister looks fine - are lice partial to one goat?  Hey we go... our first challenge with the goaties 
Treat with Ivermec for 3 days, wait 10 days and then another 3?  And about where do I get Ivermec from?  Do I get a goat shampoo or will a dog or cat shampoo do the trick?  I've treated a dog with louse before - same thing?
Any thoughts on the olive oil?
Thanks!


----------



## helmstead

The Ivermec treatment would be 1 treatment, wait 10 days, treat again, wait 10 days, treat again to get all life stages.  I use pour on Ivermec intended for cattle orally or injectable, also given orally.  Most feed stores carry it, as does Jeffers.

Another good treatment for lice is Cylence, but I choose Ivermec as it will also knock out other intestinal parasites that might be contributing to poor mineral absorbtion.

Yep, dog shampoo would be fine.

For bloom, you can use BOSS - which would be less messy than a liquid oil.  Rice bran is also fabulous.  If you insist upon a liquid oil - go for a natural corn oil about 1 oz per feeding.  It might take them awhile to like it.


----------



## barefoot okie

Rice bran?


----------



## helmstead

barefoot okie said:
			
		

> Rice bran?


Yes, rice bran.

http://www.triplecrownfeed.com/rice-bran-oil-plus.php

Also comes in stablized powder form.


----------



## mattmatts-momma

helmstead said:
			
		

> The Ivermec treatment would be 1 treatment, wait 10 days, treat again, wait 10 days, treat again to get all life stages.  I use pour on Ivermec intended for cattle orally or injectable, also given orally.  Most feed stores carry it, as does Jeffers.
> 
> Another good treatment for lice is Cylence, but I choose Ivermec as it will also knock out other intestinal parasites that might be contributing to poor mineral absorbtion.
> 
> Yep, dog shampoo would be fine.
> 
> For bloom, you can use BOSS - which would be less messy than a liquid oil.  Rice bran is also fabulous.  If you insist upon a liquid oil - go for a natural corn oil about 1 oz per feeding.  It might take them awhile to like it.


Helmstead,

The Ivermec treatment you mention is that the pour on kind you mention?  I am new at keeping goats and I want to make sure I treat him correctly with the proper dosage.

I do see lice on my goat and he is also scratching, rubbing and shedding.  We did bathe him about 3 weeks ago with some dog shampoo, but he still has them.

How would I use the Ivermec pour on method you mention?  Would this also treat the internal parasites?  

Also, what is Bloom?  I am already adding BOSS to my goats feed, although he doesn't seem to like them, but he does manage to eat a few.  I also add loose minerals to his food and he gets Noble Goat Feeed.

To me, I personally think this goat could look alot better than he does and I don't really know anything about goats.  He is the sweetest little goat.  

I think that if I can rid him of the lice and maybe worm him, he should start looking better.  Right now his coat seems very dull and rough, I don't think it should be that way?  I see everyone's pictures here and their goats fur all look shiny and soft.

I am open to all suggestions and would greatly appreciate your feedback.


----------



## helmstead

Yes, I'm talking about pour on Ivermec, however I no longer use it as a pour on - I give it orally.  I have too many goats who have had skin reactions at the pour on site.  You can use paste Ivermec or injectable, too.  All the same.

And, yes, treatment (with Ivermec) will also deworm him.  

You also should Sevin dust the place he lives to kill the lice in the environment.

Bloom = shine

Instead of offering the loose minerals twice a day, please put them out in a feeder 24/7.  He is probably also copper and selenium deficient.  BoSe, copper bolus and the deworming should get him shiny and healthy in no time.  PS - copper and selenium deficiency also makes them more suceptable to parasitism.


----------



## mattmatts-momma

I am not sure what these are: BoSe and copper bolus 

Are they something that I am already giving him?  

Any suggestions on how much of the paste Ivermec I should give him?

If I had to guess he weighs 40-45 pounds, did I mention he was skinny also?

I am sorry for all of the questions, but this is all new to me.  I just want to help him as best as I can.

Here are a couple of pictures of him:


















Please Please excuse his harness, we are having temporay fence troubles that are being repaired.


----------



## helmstead

Oh, what a cutie.  Looks maybe Nubian/Boer cross?

BoSe is an Rx vitamin E and selenium injection - you have to get this from a vet.  You can also use equine vit E/selenium gel, but I have no experience with that product.

Copper bolus,  I can tell you he needs one based on his fish tail.  There is great information on copper bolusing here:
http://www.u-sayranch.com/goats/copper.html

I prefer to use the copasure v/s the sulfate drenches.  

Paste ivermec dosage is 3 or 4 x the equine dose - so say you have a 50 lb goat, you give them 200 lbs worth of the paste.  Always round UP to make sure you don't underdose.  It is very difficult to overdose.

If he doesn't like the BOSS, try Calf Manna instead.


----------



## mattmatts-momma

Thank you, he is a cute guy and just as sweet as can be!  The lady we got him from said he was a Spanish Goat, but I don't think she knew alot about goats either.  

Thank you for helping me.  I plan to try your recommendations.  I hope it helps him.


----------

